# Making banana wine, ingredients,



## Bradford Berger (Oct 24, 2019)

I'd like to make wine from bananas and wanted to know if anyone has done it personally? I also want to know about if there is a banana extract of its sugars(fructose, sucrose, etc) that's usable for wine and where to find it? Thanks for reading and your response.


----------



## dralarms (Oct 24, 2019)

https://www.winemakingtalk.com/threads/new-banana-started.68832/

Also brewers best makes banana flavoring, all natural. But if you follow the recipe above you won’t need it


----------



## LoraMoser27 (Feb 10, 2020)

Banana wine recipe: 

Slice bananas into thin discs, leaving skins on fruit. Put into grain-bag, tie top, and place in 6 pints water. Bring to boil, reduce heat, and simmer for 30 minutes. Remove grain-bag to bowl to catch drippings while pouring liquor over sugar in primary fermentation vessel and stirring well to dissolve sugar. Add acid blend, pectic enzyme and tannin, stirring again. When grain-bag cools, squeeze to extract as much liquid as possible and add liquid and drippings to liquor, discarding pulp. When liquor cools to 70 degrees fahrenheit, add yeast and nutrient. Cover and set in warm place for seven days, stirring daily. Pour into secondary fermentation vessel, fit airlock, and move to cooler place, leaving undisturbed for two months. Siphon off sediment, add chopped raisins, and add water to bring to one gallon. Ferment another four months. Rack and allow to clear. Rack again and bottle. May taste after six months, but matures at two years. 

3-1/2 lb. bananas
1 lb. chopped golden raisins
2 lb. granulated sugar
1-1/4 tsp. acid blend
1 tsp. pectic enzyme
1/4 tsp. grape tannin
1 gallon water
wine yeast and nutrient


----------



## dralarms (Feb 10, 2020)

LoraMoser27 said:


> Banana wine recipe:
> 
> Slice bananas into thin discs, leaving skins on fruit. Put into grain-bag, tie top, and place in 6 pints water. Bring to boil, reduce heat, and simmer for 30 minutes. Remove grain-bag to bowl to catch drippings while pouring liquor over sugar in primary fermentation vessel and stirring well to dissolve sugar. Add acid blend, pectic enzyme and tannin, stirring again. When grain-bag cools, squeeze to extract as much liquid as possible and add liquid and drippings to liquor, discarding pulp. When liquor cools to 70 degrees fahrenheit, add yeast and nutrient. Cover and set in warm place for seven days, stirring daily. Pour into secondary fermentation vessel, fit airlock, and move to cooler place, leaving undisturbed for two months. Siphon off sediment, add chopped raisins, and add water to bring to one gallon. Ferment another four months. Rack and allow to clear. Rack again and bottle. May taste after six months, but matures at two years.
> 
> ...




I know that’s the online version, but never boil your fruit. It can cause the pectin to set in making it harder to clear. 

that said, I never use the peels, I peel and vacuum seal my bananas, then thaw in a bucket and add pectic enzyme to aid in breaking down the fruit. I Used 95 lbs on my last batch, added 2 gallons of apple juice (to dissolve the sugar in) and got 12 gallons of wine. So for 95 lbs I get 10 gallons of wine not counting the added apple juice.


----------



## Scooter68 (Feb 10, 2020)

"Boiling" is a term rarely applicable to wine making unless you are talking about sterilizing (not needed) utensils. Heat tends to destroy the delicate flavors that make different wines so wonderful not just to drink but to smell. There are a few, very few, fruits and things that need heat to extract the flavors or colors but those are few and far between. 
Making Simple Syrup is one of the few time heat is needed wine making unless you have an unusual fruit. Steaming uses heat but again the 'fruit' itself is not cooked or boiled.


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 10, 2020)

dralarms said:


> I know that’s the online version, but never boil your fruit. It can cause the pectin to set in making it harder to clear.
> 
> that said, I never use the peels, I peel and vacuum seal my bananas, then thaw in a bucket and add pectic enzyme to aid in breaking down the fruit. I Used 95 lbs on my last batch, added 2 gallons of apple juice (to dissolve the sugar in) and got 12 gallons of wine. So for 95 lbs I get 10 gallons of wine not counting the added apple juice.




i make some banana wine from scratch, i set my bananas out till all but black, throw them in freezer, also i never heat my fruits or berries, golden,, raisins i leave my skins on, but my next batch will be using pineapple as well and bare minimum 0f 1 tbs per gallon of pectic enzymes , as well banana is very light flavor so instead of water i use apple juice..


----------



## dralarms (Feb 10, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> i make some banana wine from scratch, i set my bananas out till all but black, throw them in freezer, also i never heat my fruits or berries, golden,, raisins i leave my skins on, but my next batch will be using pineapple as well and bare minimum 0f 1 tbs per gallon of pectic enzymes , as well banana is very light flavor so instead of water i use apple juice..


Plan on 8 to 10 lbs per gallon and leave it in the primary until the fruit is about used up ( I leave mine 10 to 14 days). When you open a bottle of that you’ll have to beat off the monkeys.


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 10, 2020)

dralarms said:


> Plan on 8 to 10 lbs per gallon and leave it in the primary until the fruit is about used up ( I leave mine 10 to 14 days). When you open a bottle of that you’ll have to beat off the monkeys.



yes sir 100% agreed, when it comes to banana it is 10 pound of bananas per gallon=100lbs, along with 35 pound golden raisins, I use apple juice instead of water, and this time i plan To ADD SOME pineapple juice, i want a fair hint of pineapple but not overbearing,,, ,,i know i cant use much pineapple juice, open to any an all opinions...


----------



## dralarms (Feb 10, 2020)

Never used raisins in my banana


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 10, 2020)

dralarms said:


> Never used raisins in my banana



Really, the last one and it was the first was just ok, that's why i'll be trying for better, my brother pesters me till i make him some, would be easier to sell my brother,


----------



## dralarms (Feb 10, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> Really, the last one and it was the first was just ok, that's why i'll be trying for better, my brother pesters me till i make him some, would be easier to sell my brother,




I understand. Lol


----------



## scruff_farrier (Feb 11, 2020)

I've made a very small 3 gallon batch of banana. I saw a few different recipes and combined and cherry pick from them. Id have to check my notes. But, I'm pretty sure I heated 2 gallons of water on the stove to 150-175. Right before a simmer. Add a whole case of sliced peeled Bananas, I get them from work for free long story. Let them keep right at or below a simmer for a hour, again I'd have to check my notes, but I think I add 8 cups of sugar. It was around 1.110 I believe. The result will not look great, if it looks like dirty grey dish water it's going well. I left it all cool down to around 90-100 degrees and transferred into a bucket and topped up to three gallons and pitched ec-1118 My girlfriend turned her nose up and declared she would not be drinking that because of the color. About a week in the pulp came to the surface and I stained it off. I think I racked it around 4 times over 6 months also transferred it to a glass carboy along the way. It was a weird change it looks like the perfect banana color now and will kick you in the mouth with the banana flavor, it is now my girlfriends favorite. I screwed up by over back sweeting. I didn't use invert sugar and it came out to sweet for me. Also came out at around 18%, it will sneak up on you. But moral of the story try anything once, most of this is only a time investment if you are doing small scale batches.


----------



## Steve Wargo (Feb 11, 2020)

I made 1st and only batch of Banana wine Sept 2019. I used washed 24 lbs(skins 0n) of ripe black splotched bananas. Reduced local Grocery store. (.10ct a lb) I peeled the bananas and put the pulp in one pot, and the Skins in another pot. Added 1.5 gallons of water to each pot and brought to 160 degrees and added 1 tsp Amlayse to each pot and let sit for 30 min at 155-160 F. I then turned off the heat source and let the mixtures cool to 130 degrees then added 1 tsp Beta Amylase to each pot and let cool. At about 110 degrees I added 2 tsp pectic enzyme to each pot. I allowed 1 hour with the lid placed on each large stockpot. Why the amylase? To break down any starch in the banana into fermentable sugar. I placed the contents of the pot with the banana pulp into a 7-gallon bucket, I then strained and squeezed the contents of the pot containing the banana skins into a second large stockpot. Then dumped it into the 7-gallon bucket. I measured the Starting gravity. Then heated water and sugar to 120 degrees till dissolved and poured into the 7-gallon bucket. I added some apple juice to bring Total 5+ gallons of Banana Water/banana pulp. The SG was 1.090 give or take because of the must temp. It looked like a bucket of dirty muddy water. I was going to dump it but didn't. At about 85 deg F pitched 71B yeast slurry, and laid lid on the bucket. The fermentation foam was heavy for the 1st couple of days. 10 days later, the wine fermented enough and turned into a sun yellow banana wine. I racked from the bucket into a Big Mouth glass carboy secondary. Careful to stay above the heavy sludge and lees on the bottom. I left about 3/4 gallon in the bucket. In the secondary, more material and yeast fell to the bottom. 2 weeks later I racked a (2nd time) into another big mouth glass fermenter. The 3rd rack was to 1-gallon glass jugs. I ended up with less than 4 gallons of banana FG 0.090 wine. It looked great, nice yellow color, clarity cloudy hazy. Smelled like a bunch of bananas as if holding them to your nose. The wine has a light banana taste. Was it drinkable? Have you ever bit into a banana skin? That's the bite the wine has to it. 4 months later It's losing some of the banana "tannic bite" but I've yet to drink a glass on its own. Lesson learned, don't use too many banana skins. I think much of the yellow of the wine is because of the Banana skin color extraction. Lesson learned, use more banana pulp, maybe double what I used. I'm going to rack the Banana wine again, and eventually try to clear it. I like dry wine, but I will have to back sweeten this if it's going to be drinkable. Sorry for the long explanation, but hopefully there is something someone can use.


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 11, 2020)

scruff_farrier said:


> I've made a very small 3 gallon batch of banana. I saw a few different recipes and combined and cherry pick from them. Id have to check my notes. But, I'm pretty sure I heated 2 gallons of water on the stove to 150-175. Right before a simmer. Add a whole case of sliced peeled Bananas, I get them from work for free long story. Let them keep right at or below a simmer for a hour, again I'd have to check my notes, but I think I add 8 cups of sugar. It was around 1.110 I believe. The result will not look great, if it looks like dirty grey dish water it's going well. I left it all cool down to around 90-100 degrees and transferred into a bucket and topped up to three gallons and pitched ec-1118 My girlfriend turned her nose up and declared she would not be drinking that because of the color. About a week in the pulp came to the surface and I stained it off. I think I racked it around 4 times over 6 months also transferred it to a glass carboy along the way. It was a weird change it looks like the perfect banana color now and will kick you in the mouth with the banana flavor, it is now my girlfriends favorite. I screwed up by over back sweeting. I didn't use invert sugar and it came out to sweet for me. Also came out at around 18%, it will sneak up on you. But moral of the story try anything once, most of this is only a time investment if you are doing small scale batches.



no jet fuel taste at that high of ABV%


----------



## BernardSmith (Feb 11, 2020)

I have to say that whether I make banana wine from the flesh or the peel I have not experienced that tannic bite. The skins need to be black, though, not yellow. And my banana wine did not taste at all of banana. I would say that my banana wine tastes more like a sauterne wine.


----------



## dralarms (Feb 11, 2020)

BernardSmith said:


> I have to say that whether I make banana wine from the flesh or the peel I have not experienced that tannic bite. The skins need to be black, though, not yellow. And my banana wine did not taste at all of banana. I would say that my banana wine tastes more like a sauterne wine.


If it doesn’t taste like banana then your not using enough fruit. I’m drinking a glass tonight and the banana is very prevalent.


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 11, 2020)

dralarms said:


> If it doesn’t taste like banana then your not using enough fruit. I’m drinking a glass tonight and the banana is very prevalent.



agreed with dralarms, banana is a very light flavored fruit, i use 10 lbs per gallon, as well as BenardSmith i use the skins with no problems, i set my bananas all over the house to blacken till heavenly spotted then to the freezer, my next as soon as my skeeter pee port goes to carboys is going to be a banana, pineapple golden raisin shot in the dark,


----------



## BernardSmith (Feb 12, 2020)

I hear ya..And I do agree that when it comes to fruit you want to use as little water as possible but with banana there is no juice to extract. That said, I am not sure I want my banana wine to taste like liquid bananas.. I would argue that the flavor was not thin or blah... but very fruity. But Perhaps next time I make banana wine from the flesh of the fruit I will up the quantity to see what the difference in flavor might be. And it may be that we are both tasting the same thing: When I eat bananas they are just this side of yellow. When I ferment them they are the other side of soft and squishy and their skins are black.


----------



## scruff_farrier (Feb 12, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> no jet fuel taste at that high of ABV%



Actually, no. I was shocked everything I read was that it would be like jet fuel, and would need to age atleast a full year to be drinkable.....she wouldn't let me cork a bottle cause she was drinking it the night we bottle it. I actually bottled a couple in swing top 750ml bottles I had because she was planning on it not lasting very long. I think she has drank one a month and still loves it. I just keep reminding her of the dirty dishwater look it had at the beginning, she shugs and say IDC it tastes good, Hahaha. I actually hid three bottles so they would last the year and see what it tastes like after the wait.


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 12, 2020)

BernardSmith said:


> I hear ya..And I do agree that when it comes to fruit you want to use as little water as possible but with banana there is no juice to extract. That said, I am not sure I want my banana wine to taste like liquid bananas.. I would argue that the flavor was not thin or blah... but very fruity. But Perhaps next time I make banana wine from the flesh of the fruit I will up the quantity to see what the difference in flavor might be. And it may be that we are both tasting the same thing: When I eat bananas they are just this side of yellow. When I ferment them they are the other side of soft and squishy and their skins are black.



i use apple juice as my liquid, maybe cheating but i aint telling


----------



## Mr_S_Jerusalem (Feb 14, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> i use apple juice as my liquid, maybe cheating but i aint telling



Good for topping up with after racking. Basically goes well with everything.


----------



## Steve Wargo (Feb 14, 2020)

Steve Wargo said:


> I made 1st and only batch of Banana wine Sept 2019. I used washed 24 lbs(skins 0n) of ripe black splotched bananas. Reduced local Grocery store. (.10ct a lb) I peeled the bananas and put the pulp in one pot, and the Skins in another pot. Added 1.5 gallons of water to each pot and brought to 160 degrees and added 1 tsp Amlayse to each pot and let sit for 30 min at 155-160 F. I then turned off the heat source and let the mixtures cool to 130 degrees then added 1 tsp Beta Amylase to each pot and let cool. At about 110 degrees I added 2 tsp pectic enzyme to each pot. I allowed 1 hour with the lid placed on each large stockpot. Why the amylase? To break down any starch in the banana into fermentable sugar. I placed the contents of the pot with the banana pulp into a 7-gallon bucket, I then strained and squeezed the contents of the pot containing the banana skins into a second large stockpot. Then dumped it into the 7-gallon bucket. I measured the Starting gravity. Then heated water and sugar to 120 degrees till dissolved and poured into the 7-gallon bucket. I added some apple juice to bring Total 5+ gallons of Banana Water/banana pulp. The SG was 1.090 give or take because of the must temp. It looked like a bucket of dirty muddy water. I was going to dump it but didn't. At about 85 deg F pitched 71B yeast slurry, and laid lid on the bucket. The fermentation foam was heavy for the 1st couple of days. 10 days later, the wine fermented enough and turned into a sun yellow banana wine. I racked from the bucket into a Big Mouth glass carboy secondary. Careful to stay above the heavy sludge and lees on the bottom. I left about 3/4 gallon in the bucket. In the secondary, more material and yeast fell to the bottom. 2 weeks later I racked a (2nd time) into another big mouth glass fermenter. The 3rd rack was to 1-gallon glass jugs. I ended up with less than 4 gallons of banana FG 0.090 wine. It looked great, nice yellow color, clarity cloudy hazy. Smelled like a bunch of bananas as if holding them to your nose. The wine has a light banana taste. Was it drinkable? Have you ever bit into a yellow banana skin? That's the bite the wine has to it. 4 months later It's losing some of the banana "tannic bite" but I've yet to drink a glass on its own. Lesson learned, don't use too many banana skins. I think much of the yellow of the wine is because of the Banana skin color extraction. Lesson learned, use more banana pulp, maybe double what I used. I'm going to rack the Banana wine again, and eventually try to clear it. I like dry wine, but I will have to back sweeten this if it's going to be drinkable. Sorry for the long explanation, but hopefully there is something someone can use.



Obviously the skins aren't black and that most likely caused the Tannic bite


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 14, 2020)

Mr_S_Jerusalem said:


> Good for topping up with after racking. Basically goes well with everything.



yes a very light flavor that does no over power the banana, i just racked from the fermenter to 5 carboys of skeeter pee, so i'm fixing to start a banana 100-lbs, apple juice 18 gal , golden raisins 45 lbs, and just a touche pineapple 3 quarts and 15 lbs granny smith apples, aint got a clue how this will go, but i never learn i jump head first everytime, after i see my must i might up with more apple juice 
Dawg


----------



## dralarms (Feb 14, 2020)

Wife just showed up with 9 big bags of bananas from Ingles.


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 14, 2020)

dralarms said:


> Wife just showed up with 9 big bags of bananas from Ingles.


.

thank you,, if ok with you, Please bring them by sunday afternoon, lol ,, i had to try,,, 

that's very cool, if you don't mind me asking, you said you never use golden raisins, so do you let em blacken/ripen then freeze them, and skins on or off,do you add any other flavors ? i leave my skins on, let them get very, very ripe. the must i'm fixing to start i stated the ingredients above, the only variable will be the amount of juice for good liquidation of my must, i have to make my country wines very bold due to my lack of pallet , my trachea is 100% closed of due to scar tissue from being intubated so many times, i wear a permanent tracheostomy cannula in my throat, which greatly inhibits smell, that's why i use very bold fruits and berries, or mix different things together , my last banana to me was so-so, but my brother and others loved it, this one he'll only get half and i'll get half, so he'll be surprised because this time i'm going to try and bring out very bold flavors for me, but i'd love for the banana to come thru to me, 
Dawg


----------



## dralarms (Feb 14, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> .
> 
> thank you,, if ok with you, Please bring them by sunday afternoon, lol ,, i had to try,,,
> 
> ...


I actually let them ripen to the point that the skins are starting to break (either split or they start breaking off the bunch) the we peel them, vacuum seal them and freeze (vacuum sealing keeps them from turning black), then when I have enough I toss in my bucket and load it up on pectic enzyme and let them thaw and liquify, add sugar to apple juice mix it in well and pitch yeast (I use EC1118 yeast.


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 15, 2020)

dralarms said:


> I actually let them ripen to the point that the skins are starting to break (either split or they start breaking off the bunch) the we peel them, vacuum seal them and freeze (vacuum sealing keeps them from turning black), then when I have enough I toss in my bucket and load it up on pectic enzyme and let them thaw and liquify, add sugar to apple juice mix it in well and pitch yeast (I use EC1118 yeast.



thank you dralams, 
that's a way , i'll have to try, aind yep, mine are very mushy before i freeze, i like my banana around 80% black, more or less, next batch, ill give that a shot, this one is committed to skins on, thank you again, i guess i'll be making more for my brother, i've went from trying to sell my brother to offering to pay anyone to take him, lol


----------



## Johnd (Feb 15, 2020)

dralarms said:


> I actually let them ripen to the point that the skins are starting to break (either split or they start breaking off the bunch) the we peel them, vacuum seal them and freeze (vacuum sealing keeps them from turning black), then when I have enough I toss in my bucket and load it up on pectic enzyme and let them thaw and liquify, add sugar to apple juice mix it in well and pitch yeast (I use EC1118 yeast.



Why did I think you used 71-B? I must be losing it......


----------



## dralarms (Feb 15, 2020)

Johnd said:


> Why did I think you used 71-B? I must be losing it......


I’ve actually used both. Either will work but the ec 1118 stands up to all the starches in bananas


----------



## RichardC (Jul 15, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> yes a very light flavor that does no over power the banana, i just racked from the fermenter to 5 carboys of skeeter pee, so i'm fixing to start a banana 100-lbs, apple juice 18 gal , golden raisins 45 lbs, and just a touche pineapple 3 quarts and 15 lbs granny smith apples, aint got a clue how this will go, but i never learn i jump head first everytime, after i see my must i might up with more apple juice
> Dawg


How is this going?


----------



## hounddawg (Jul 15, 2020)

RichardC said:


> How is this going?


good so far, i moved #3-6's to the corner all against the wall, only only about 18 more months, since i'd cleared them of sediment, i had a pint left in top of jug, went to my brothers and we drank it, once that minor bite has smoothed out,, and the golden raisins hopeful to say the least,blend into the banana, i'm very hopeful to say the least,
ton of work but i believe it will all come together, and enhance all the flavors,,
Dawg


----------



## RichardC (Jul 15, 2020)

If using banana skins, is there need to add tannin separately? (I'd think not.) Interesting stuff here dawg.

I separated skins and put that in a bucket to ferment separately. Added the appropriate amount of acid blend and yeast nutrient and nothing has happened.. (I assume the tannin rich environment is too harsh for the yeast?) I was supposed to do a small starter with lallvin 1116 this morning but, forgot to add sugar before leaving the house! Hahahah


----------



## hounddawg (Jul 15, 2020)

RichardC said:


> If using banana skins, is there need to add tannin separately? (I'd think not.) Interesting stuff here dawg.


no i add no tannings, but while bright yellow or some green showing i wash and scrub using a vegetable scrub brush, to try and get what's more than likely sprayed on all produce from the stores, anyway after cleaning i lay my bananas up high and everywhere till almost solid black, then put them in freezer bags and freeze, now come must time i dump them in a food grade barrel or brute trash can, and punch them around till all thawed out, instead of water i use great value apple juice, tons of pectic enzymes, thaw my chopped golden raisins at same time, i'm shooting for a ABV of around 11%, light flavors and high ABV don't taste all that good, i' wish to sip slowly cold banana wine in the fall an/or spring
Dawg


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jul 16, 2020)

Steve Wargo said:


> Obviously the skins aren't black and that most likely caused the Tannic bite


Thankyou for the benefit of your experience, albeit an unfortunate one! I, too, am awaiting the clearing of a banana/pineapple which I recorded as tasting "yuky"!! I am hoping time will improve the taste, and the clearing. Fortunately I do have patience....................Dizzy


----------



## hounddawg (Jul 19, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> Thankyou for the benefit of your experience, albeit an unfortunate one! I, too, am awaiting the clearing of a banana/pineapple which I recorded as tasting "yuky"!! I am hoping time will improve the taste, and the clearing. Fortunately I do have patience....................Dizzy


for me pear, banana and pineapple are tough to clear, but patience will do it every time,,, my pear/apple takes 2 years but beyond worth it,,, my brother and i sipped some 6 year old elderberry, at least 2 more years, but i'm hoping for 4 more years,
Dawg


----------



## Steve Wargo (Jul 28, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> Thankyou for the benefit of your experience, albeit an unfortunate one! I, too, am awaiting the clearing of a banana/pineapple which I recorded as tasting "yuky"!! I am hoping time will improve the taste, and the clearing. Fortunately I do have patience....................Dizzy


The banana wine I made is almost 9 months old. I have 3 one-gallon jugs. and one-half gallon jug left. I had also made 3 sample bottles that I have since drunk. The banana wine is not back sweetened. The last sample bottle I drunk, about a 2 weeks ago was better than the first two sample bottles, it's smoothing out, was drinkable but still a little rough. After a few sips, I add apple or peach juice, into the wine glass so that it's better tasting. It still delivers on the ABV . My guess is that the banana wine Sept 2019 batch will be ready in summer 2021.


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jul 28, 2020)

Steve Wargo said:


> The banana wine I made is almost 9 months old. I have 3 one-gallon jugs. and one-half gallon jug left. I had also made 3 sample bottles that I have since drunk. The banana wine is not back sweetened. The last sample bottle I drunk, about a 2 weeks ago was better than the first two sample bottles, it's smoothing out, was drinkable but still a little rough. After a few sips, I add apple or peach juice, into the wine glass so that it's better tasting. It still delivers on the ABV . My guess is that the banana wine Sept 2019 batch will be ready in summer 2021.


Thankyou for the info....................I wil*l NOT* give up hope that this might turn int a wonderful wine!.. Time heals all......................................Dizzy


----------



## HighD (Dec 17, 2020)

I am thinking of 100% frozen pineapple juice concentrate. I am using it in something else right now and so far I am liking it. Nanners are dark and in the freezer waiting to be wine.


----------

